# Recently Molted Tarantulas



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A couple of my t's recently molted so i thought i would share some more pics. The smaller one of the two is G. pulchra who is just starting to show its all black colour which makes it desirable. The larger one is P. platylomma female who isnt always too nice. I got some nice threat displays when taking pics though they didnt come out very good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

How big are they Sean? Are you planning on breeding them or are they just pets? I like the red of the bigger female


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ksls said:


> How big are they Sean? Are you planning on breeding them or are they just pets? I like the red of the bigger female


 Small one is only about an inch and a slow grower. The platylommas molt measured about 4" so shes probably now 4.5" or more now. I also had a t molt to abotu 6", but it was hiding so i couldnt get a good pic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

They give me the heebie jeebies but are pretty in a picture.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

aww they look real pretty. the pink is showing up nicely


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> aww they look real pretty. the pink is showing up nicely


This is a female too. Males of this species are the pretty ones.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

A G. Pulchra, nice! That's a very rare and very valuable T right now. I had one 5 years ago that I came upon in a mom & pop shop and bought it for 25 bucks! Now, I've seen the Pulchra...or Brazilian Black as an adult female going for as much as $400.00! I foolishly gave mine away! Very gentle velvety black spider.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> A G. Pulchra, nice! That's a very rare and very valuable T right now. I had one 5 years ago that I came upon in a mom & pop shop and bought it for 25 bucks! Now, I've seen the Pulchra...or Brazilian Black as an adult female going for as much as $400.00! I foolishly gave mine away! Very gentle velvety black spider.


Ya there valuable, but too bad they grow slow. Mine cost me 40$ mayby 6 months ago (only one molt so far







) I cant wait untill next molt when it should get its all black colour and get rid of the brown on its carapace. At least now it is staring to look like a pulchra rather then some fat little house spider.

You cant even usually find an adult. The only time i remebmer adults was a pair going for 700$


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> A G. Pulchra, nice! That's a very rare and very valuable T right now. I had one 5 years ago that I came upon in a mom & pop shop and bought it for 25 bucks! Now, I've seen the Pulchra...or Brazilian Black as an adult female going for as much as $400.00! I foolishly gave mine away! Very gentle velvety black spider.


Ya there valuable, but too bad they grow slow. Mine cost me 40$ mayby 6 months ago (only one molt so far







) I cant wait untill next molt when it should get its all black colour and get rid of the brown on its carapace. At least now it is staring to look like a pulchra rather then some fat little house spider.

You cant even usually find an adult. The only time i remebmer adults was a pair going for 700$
[/quote]
At the time (2003) I didn't even realize what I had bought! It was a pretty black female tarantula for a paltry 25 dollars. Yeah...there slow growth rate is part of the hefty price!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Have you been able to sex the pulchra yet?

I'm leaning towards getting one (probably a few juveniles to ensure a female), but I doubt I will get as good of a deal as Serra gave me on my adult female B. smithi!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Have you been able to sex the pulchra yet?
> 
> I'm leaning towards getting one (probably a few juveniles to ensure a female), but I doubt I will get as good of a deal as Serra gave me on my adult female B. smithi!


 I dont have a magnifine glass so i cant sex it yet. but im sure i have plenty of time to get one before it molts again. Male or female, either one lives a long time before even being mature.

damn 25$ for an adult pulchra!!!! I would of got more, but i didnt want to spend another 40$ for another. I may get one soon as the same seller now has them for 35$ as when i got them it was the first time in a while sombody had a good amount in canada.


----------

